# Psychology Today on Gaslighting



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

This is a good article by psychology today about abuse and gaslighting and narcissists.









When Narcissists and Enablers Say You're Too Sensitive


How this classic gaslighting routine works and how to handle it.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------

